
SMSGupShup (India’s “Twitter”) Grows To 20 million Users, $150,000/month Revenue - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/04/smsgupshup-indias-twitter-grows-to-20-million-users-150000month-revenue/
======
jonknee
Well that kind of proves once again that there's not money in this thing. $2m
a year in revenue off 20m users. Not to mention the SMS fees which likely mean
they are losing cash hand over fist.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
I could be _way_ off here, but I thought that once you get above a certain
level of SMS traffic, you can actually negotiate a rev-share deal with the
networks. After all, they're making a LOT of money from their subscribers off
all that SMS traffic.

~~~
paraschopra
Incoming messages in India does not cost anything to the recipient, and
smsgupshup is mainly a one to many broadcast system.

------
lut4rp
This is totally weird... Being an Indian myself, I agree SMS is a very common
communication system here, but I've never heard of this website. AND, I'm not
40+, I'm still in college :-)

~~~
SingAlong
haha...

me too. I'm still in colg and also working on an sms app. I've done my
research and atleast among people I've met... Hackers, college crowd, oldies,
etc I haven't seen this get popular.

And as @aak said, this isn't a Twitter competitor at all. It's a Group SMS
service (ya the one to which we like to send "good morning" every evening).

------
aak
This isn't equivalent to Twitter at all. SMSGupShup is a groups platform built
on SMS.

